# Introducing new foods back into diet



## alysee (Jul 23, 2012)

My diet is really restrictive. How do I introduce other foods without having diarrhea? I'm basically eating the same foods everyday because I'm afraid of diarrhea. How should I reintroduce foods and what should I start with? I eat basically this everydayB- shredded wheat with milkL- cottage cheese and crackersD- chicken with rice or potatoes and cooked carrotsS- pretzelsFoods I know I can't eat: sweet potatoes, cream cheese, eggs, beans,


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would start slowly...(Also if you are not using an anti-diarrheal... I would start. Using imodium and/or calcium carbonate supplements can help tremendously.)B-Try a different cereal.. like Rice Krispies or Chex maybe...L-Try some turkey breast for lunch with the crackers or toast....D-Try a white fish (baked not fried!) or turkey breast with well cooked green beans....S-Different crackers or rice cakes or a handful of Cheerios cereal... etc...Then move on to different foods from there maybe??


----------

